# Counting calories.



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've noticed over the last few days people seem to count carbs and fat more than calories.

Now I always tend to have piece of mind when I know I've eaten my set amount of calories but have started to realise other macros are more important.

Protein I always count as that's a given but fat and protein I don't take too much notice I like to keep around 400-500 g of carbs.

How do you work out your needed fats and carbs


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

And cue Parky 

I used this *Diet Formula To Work Out BMR (Bulk/Cut) (Calories/Macros)* tho.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

My protein intake stays the same pretty much all the time! But carbohydrate and fat intake vary depending on my condition. I know that my body works better with higher carbs and this will be anything between 2 and 4g per pound of budyweight... I know that is a big variation but it purely depends on my bodyfat levels as I like to keep it around the 10-12% range in the off season. Fats never go any higher than 120g.....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

LBREED said:


> My protein intake stays the same pretty much all the time! But carbohydrate and fat intake vary depending on my condition. I know that my body works better with higher carbs and this will be anything between 2 and 4g per pound of budyweight... I know that is a big variation but it purely depends on my bodyfat levels as I like to keep it around the 10-12% range in the off season. Fats never go any higher than 120g.....


That's great thanks Lewis


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> That's great thanks Lewis


 no probs jordan!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I am bad at maths and looking at PScarbs tread on working out RMR and bmr for me is like algebra can anyone help lol.

I swear I'm dyslexic with maths lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

whats your weight jordan and how long are your workouts also how muuch cardio do you do?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jordan ive based it at around 200lbs as it aint to far off your body weight currently and also based it around 12% body fat, ive guessed you workout 4 times a week for an hour eact time free weights

fat free mass 86.50

rmr = 2402

based on moderate activity during the day 1.6 met activity range =3800 calories just to maintain

4 workouts for one hour each 2184 cals expended

thermogenic effect food 360 cals

workout days total calories needed 5984 with Tef =6344 wow lots of food

non workut days without cardio 4160

all that is rough mate but i know you where about 15 stone recently so this is a good indication non workout days might need more calories but we can work this out tommorow when parky advised what type of cardo you will be doing but mighht need to tweak the weight expenditure dependant on how long your workouts really are.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot Lozz when I go online I'll rep you for that.

**** me lol. I'm eating 4000 at the moment and putting on mass ?

I dont think I could actually eat that much lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The thing is mate, all those figures are just a guideline. If you know you're eating 4k and putting on mass gradually in a lean ish fashion, the last thing you wanna do is add another thousand or two as we both know it'll just end up as fat.

It's about knowing what your body needs and I'd say you already do.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I think your right Dorsey I'd struggle to eat 5000 cals lmao


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

you will i thought be doing some sort of cardio in the plan ask parky what in stall for ya lol you never know you could grow more, mine is high and i was really suprised but perhaps i was under eating, it will go down cals wise i mean if your workouts are less than an hour depends what you do during the day also but like dorey says its a gide neverthelss quite a good one but your is a bulk to get hench diet get hench


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You need to divide the workout expenditure by 4 I'd imagine. At the moment you are calculating 4 hours training per day?

2184/4 is 546.

So your workout day total is 1638 less than the total above.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

So just over 4000 cals for the day ?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah sorry jord ha ha oops i did total the ful workout hours oops


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Non workout days 4160

Workout days 4160+546 = 4706


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ahh that's not so bad.

I'll have to banging in rice for that lol


----------

